# LADYLoki's Discount Outlet is CLOSED. Restocking & Inventory. Will re-open 3/1.



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

*CLOSED // OFFLINE*
*I am also restocking!*

Hey you, yes you! I am currently unavailable. _Lady Loki's Discount Outlet_ will be open during the weekend! No special cases. I am finally starting my adventure as a teacher. :D 






Cake Pixel because I am craving for a cake. 




*FEB017Update:* Yo. I finally did inventory in my cycling town! I don't need these stuff, as my cycling town is only used for cycling. *It was my boyfriend's town and I stole it. He he he . Anyways, I need TBT bells so here I am selling! Once an item is sold out, it's sold out! Alrighty? We cool? Kthnxbai. Buy from me! 




*I'm buying TBT BELLS! 700k for 100 TBT.*






 Stay tuned for hybrid sales! (Need to look around my town)

**Sold Out*

*UN-0RDERABLES:** 25 TBT each* (Buy 2, get 1 free!)
♥ Songpyeon
*♥ Whirlpool Bath*
*♥ Egg Basket*
*♥ Hibiscus*
*♥ Bureom*
*♥ New Year's Noodles*
*♥ Kitchen Island*
*♥ Rice Cake*
♥ Sea Globe
*♥ Pumpkin Pie* 
*♥ Afternoon Tea Set*
*♥ Yut Board*
*♥ Tteok Plate*
*♥ Berliner *
♥ Veggie Basket
♥ Yule Log - _Taken_
*♥ Sailboat Model *
*♥ 12 Grape Plate *
♥ Sci-fi set (wallpaper AND carpet) 
*♥ Newsprint Hat*
♥ Lunar Horizon
*♥ Box of Chocolates*
*♥ Bamboo Grass*

*UN-0RDERABLES:* *2 FOR 25 TBT* (Buy 1, get 1 free!) 
* ❥ Birthday Cake *
*❥ Wedding Cake*
 ❥ Chocolate Cake
 ❥ Hairbow Wig
* ❥ Beans *
 ❥ Strawberry Ice Cream

*G0LDEN TOOLS* _*150 TBT for the set *_*OR 50 EACH*
★ Golden Shovel
*★ Golden Rod*
★ Golden Axe 
*★ Golden Water-Can*

*SETS:** 200 TBT each!*
*☆ Mermaid Set*
*☆ Princess Set*
☆ Gorgeous Set 
*I would need about 20 minutes to complete this order. I need to purchase all the items from Gracie Grace.

*24-hour-shop ABD:** for 100 TBT.*





 *PLEASE READ:* 
♡ Trade will be done in *YOUR* town. It's easier that way! 
♡ I will do _no_ holds.
♡ Only make orders when I'm online and open.

 *FREEBIES:* 
♡ Interested in REGULAR flowers? Come to my town! I have loads of them. Get all you need!
*♡ I have all types of fruits. I can also provide perfect cherries and oranges.* *Main-Town is currently under-going renovation.*


----------



## dreamysnowx (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey there!~ 
May I please get the chocolate cake and golden shovel ? :3 ~


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> Hey there!~
> May I please get the chocolate cake and golden shovel ? :3 ~



Sure!  You only want the Golden Shovel, on its own? The set is 150 TBT. If you only one, it'll be 50 TBT.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Jan 29, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Sure!  You only want the Golden Shovel, on its own? The set is 150 TBT. If you only one, it'll be 50 TBT.



haha yep :3 just the golden shovel on its own! I have the other golden tools already. x3 added you! i'll send you the tbt bells now 

--sent :3


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> haha yep :3 just the golden shovel on its own! I have the other golden tools already. x3 added you! i'll send you the tbt bells now
> 
> --sent :3



Got it. I'm going to add you now. Can I drop off the items at your town?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't have enough 150tbt so I will just get golden shovel and golden rod which is 100tbt =)


----------



## dreamysnowx (Jan 29, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Got it. I'm going to add you now. Can I drop off the items at your town?



Sure thing~  i'll open my gates now c:


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I don't have enough 150tbt so I will just get golden shovel and golden rod which is 100tbt =)



That's no problem!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 29, 2014)

Once you re done there I will open my gate for you too^^


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

May I get:

♥ Pumpkin Pie
♥ Songpyeon
♥ Afternoon-Tea Set

Thank you~ Send bells now? Adding you soon!


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> Sure thing~  i'll open my gates now c:



Yikes, need to get my charger! I'll be there within 5 minutes! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sn0wxyuki said:


> Once you re done there I will open my gate for you too^^



Okay. I'll be there soon!  Give me 7-10 minutes.


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

Can I order the golden axe


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> May I get:
> 
> ♥ Pumpkin Pie
> ♥ Songpyeon
> ...



Thank you! I'll get your order ready. I'll add you now ^^ I'll come by after the first 2 orders.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Jan 29, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Yikes, need to get my charger! I'll be there within 5 minutes!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No problems~ once I see that you added me, i'll open the gates


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

Prin said:


> Can I order the golden axe



Sure! That'll be 50 TBT


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

Added! I'll open my gates for when ever you're ready! My ipad is being a butt and won't let me send the bells s:

Never mind! The thing popped up now lol


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 29, 2014)

My gate opened too =)


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> My gate opened too =)



*I think I went to your town first. D:*

Both of you have snow in your name. XD


----------



## dreamysnowx (Jan 29, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> *I think I went to your town first. D:*
> 
> Both of you have snow in your name. XD



haha xD My town is called JenniPho by the way ~

edit: an error occurred D: you can try entering again


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

Re-opened! I got an error D:


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Re-opened! I got an error D:



I don't know what's going on! D: 
I would go to Dreamy town and I would get an error. Then I tried yours and it happened too. 

Maybe I'll open up my town instead.

*LOKII - CHEYSSER*


----------



## dreamysnowx (Jan 29, 2014)

I got another error ;-; i'll try re-opening again! D:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> I don't know what's going on! D:
> I would go to Dreamy town and I would get an error. Then I tried yours and it happened too.
> 
> Maybe I'll open up my town instead.
> ...



On my way!


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

*All orders are complete. List is updated! :3*


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Sure! That'll be 50 TBT



Sorry so late! Plz reply when the shop is online so you could come


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 29, 2014)

Can I get your Royal Crown? D:

Edit
--------------------

Oh oops! My apologies, I'll come back when you're open!


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 29, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Can I get your Royal Crown? D:
> 
> Edit
> --------------------
> ...



*I'm online right now! *


----------



## Sumemr (Jan 29, 2014)

Can I get a golden axe ?


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 29, 2014)

Gosh dang it! I'll come get it tomorrow, unless you're still on. D:


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 30, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> Can I get a golden axe ?



Sorry, that I missed your order. D:


----------



## courtky (Jan 30, 2014)

Could I buy a golden tool set whenever you have a set available? ^^;


----------



## Improv (Jan 30, 2014)

Golden Watering can = 50 TBT Bells? c:


----------



## Ankhes (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd like the Cool Globe
Kitchen Island
Resetti Model

I am almost positive I have 150 TBT again. I'll see when I submit this post.  

ETA - yep...I do.  If your first post is updated (I didn't read every post) let me know and I'll transfer the bells.


----------



## harvington (Jan 30, 2014)

sorry, mistake


----------



## Ceres (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey there!! Could I please buy
Rice Cake
Bureom
Pumpkin Pie
So all that for 150 TBT Bells?

Thanks~! :3


----------



## Ankhes (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry to be anxious and eager, but I'm dying for my items!    Let me know when you can.  Thank you!


----------



## Lady Loki (Jan 31, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> Sorry to be anxious and eager, but I'm dying for my items!    Let me know when you can.  Thank you!



Hey friend! No need to send me TBT bells since you always helped me out! 

I'll be active today. :3 When you see me online, VM me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Sorry to miss a lot of you!*

*I'M ONLINE.* List is updated :3


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 2, 2014)

_Open!_


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 2, 2014)

Can I get the gold axe, pumpkin pie, kitchen island, and bureom? o:


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 2, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Can I get the gold axe, pumpkin pie, kitchen island, and bureom? o:



Yes! I am just going to give someone her kitchen island. Afterwards, we can meet. Everything will be 200TBT.


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 2, 2014)

Can I please get two golden watering cans for 100TBT


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 2, 2014)

CardiganCaitlin said:


> Can I please get two golden watering cans for 100TBT



Sure!  Please give me 15-20 minutes. I need to meet up with 2 other people first.


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 2, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Yes! I am just going to give someone her kitchen island. Afterwards, we can meet. Everything will be 200TBT.



Kk!>u< Tyvm, will add you.


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 2, 2014)

Tyvm, I'm in no rush


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 2, 2014)

*Orders:*

*Ankhes*
- Cool Globe
- Resetti Model
- Kitchen Island

*Kammeh:*
gold axe, pumpkin pie, kitchen island, and bureom

*CardiganCaitlin* 
2 Golden Watering Can

*Ceres*
Rice Cake
Bureom
Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Ceres (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, can I please buy:
Rice Cake
Bureom
Pumpkin Pie

For 150 TBT bells, correct? Thanks :>


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 2, 2014)

Ceres said:


> Hi, can I please buy:
> Rice Cake
> Bureom
> Pumpkin Pie
> ...



Yes! I am delivering orders now. I'm going to close the thread. I'll be VM-ing you!


----------



## RandomSheep101 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'd like to buy gold axe


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 2, 2014)

RandomSheep101 said:


> I'd like to buy gold axe



I can do that!  I still have one. That'll be 50 TBT.


----------



## RandomSheep101 (Feb 2, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> I can do that!  I still have one. That'll be 50 TBT.


Alright! Do you want the TBT bells before or after we trade? Also, add this code please: 1848-2322-3637


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 3, 2014)

RandomSheep101 said:


> Alright! Do you want the TBT bells before or after we trade? Also, add this code please: 1848-2322-3637



Before please.  

I am heading to Ceres town. Added you already with the code that you provided. Let me know when you're ready for me to drop off the Axe 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Ankhes*
- Cool Globe
- Resetti Model
- Kitchen Island

*Kammeh:* ✓
gold axe, pumpkin pie, kitchen island, and bureom

*CardiganCaitlin *:✓
2 Golden Watering Can

*Ceres*: ✓
Rice Cake
Bureom
Pumpkin Pie

*RandomSheep101:*
Golden Axe


*
---- Not accepting anymore orders. I need to do inventory! D:*


----------



## RandomSheep101 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Before please.
> 
> I am heading to Ceres town. Added you already with the code that you provided. Let me know when you're ready for me to drop off the Axe
> 
> ...


I'll add you now and transfer the bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do you want me to open my gate now?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

*BUMP THIS UP.*


----------



## caterpie (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello! Can I put in an order for the following:

Songpyeon
Whirlpool Bath
sea globe
Tteok Plate
Hibiscus

for 250 total?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

caterpie said:


> Hello! Can I put in an order for the following:
> 
> Songpyeon
> Whirlpool Bath
> ...



Yes! That would be awesome!  Go ahead and select one more! FREEEEEEE.

- - - Post Merge - - -



caterpie said:


> Hello! Can I put in an order for the following:
> 
> Songpyeon
> Whirlpool Bath
> ...



And oh! I lowered the price to 25 TBT each. So it will be 125 TBT.


----------



## caterpie (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Yes! That would be awesome!  Go ahead and select one more! FREEEEEEE.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


oh wait scratch that, i had too many tabs open and another thread closed but i thought it was yours xD 

but if thats ok then that would be awesome! would you like me to send the bells now? also, if its ok could i add a Berliner?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

caterpie said:


> oh wait scratch that, i had too many tabs open and another thread closed but i thought it was yours xD
> 
> but if thats ok then that would be awesome! would you like me to send the bells now? also, if its ok could i add a Berliner?



Yes, please!  Add me too.

I am looking for all of your stuffz. I'll VM (visitor message) you when I'm heading there!


----------



## caterpie (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Yes, please!  Add me too.
> 
> I am looking for all of your stuffz. I'll VM (visitor message) you when I'm heading there!



okie doke, I added and I'll wait to hear from ya- thank you!!  Also I'll send the bells


----------



## fumiko (Feb 17, 2014)

Can i please order the princess set? :3


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

fumiko said:


> Can i please order the princess set? :3



Yes!  Thank you. I'll trade after my trade with Caterpie.

My internet is kind of being a butt right now though . . . . lol


----------



## fumiko (Feb 17, 2014)

It's okay, i'm patient. :3 Do i pay you when my order is ready or after we trade?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

fumiko said:


> It's okay, i'm patient. :3 Do you pay you when my order is ready or after we trade?



Internet is fine again. I spoke too soon, haha! 
I was watching someone livestream and it made things slow. I can trade with you in 5-10 minutes! 

PS: Love your signature
PSS: Please pay me beforehand


----------



## krielle (Feb 17, 2014)

May I please have an hibiscus and egg basket for 50 TBT please? <3
I'll go earn the 7 tbt bells real quick and send them to you before we trade.


----------



## fumiko (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like to add  the Wedding Cake and Beans if it isn't too much trouble. >< 

p.s Thank you! I personally think i could've done better, but oh well. ><


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> May I please have an hibiscus and egg basket for 50 TBT please? <3
> I'll go earn the 7 tbt bells real quick and send them to you before we trade.



45 TBT is fine. No need to earn~ 

You have to wait though. Maybe up to 20 minutes? >:
Waiting for my trade with Caterpie then Fumiko.

If that's okay with you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



fumiko said:


> I would like to add  the Wedding Cake and Beans if it isn't too much trouble. ><
> 
> p.s Thank you! I personally think i could've done better, but oh well. ><



No problem! Thank you! Go ahead and order one more unorderable :3 for free.


----------



## krielle (Feb 17, 2014)

Ofcourse! ^_^ I'll probably have 50 by 20 minutes anyways. 
I'll lurk here occasionally to see if your ready. Thanks so much!


----------



## fumiko (Feb 17, 2014)

oh my gosh, really? In that case, i would like to order the hairbow wig. :3 Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 17, 2014)

I have 600 TBT bells I can spare, you interested? Do u also have the beans? If so I'd like those please.~


----------



## fumiko (Feb 17, 2014)

I change my mind, I want the Afternoon Tea Set! I'm sorry for being indecisive. -.-


----------



## Xanarcah (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd like to order the Beans, Birthday Cake, Pumpkin Pie, Golden Rod, and Golden Watering Can from you if you've still got them!  Total is 150TBT?


----------



## Hyoon (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi! Can I order the kitchen island and egg basket if you still have any. c:


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

Sunsu said:


> I have 600 TBT bells I can spare, you interested? Do u also have the beans? If so I'd like those please.~



Sorry, I am out of the beans now. >: 

But would you still sell 300 TBT to me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



fumiko said:


> I change my mind, I want the Afternoon Tea Set! I'm sorry for being indecisive. -.-



No problem, haha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I'd like to order the Beans, Birthday Cake, Pumpkin Pie, Golden Rod, and Golden Watering Can from you if you've still got them!  Total is 150TBT?



I don't have the beans anymore. >:

Can you choose another for the 2 for 25? Everything else is fine. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mochichou said:


> Hi! Can I order the kitchen island and egg basket if you still have any. c:



Hey, Hey! I still have the kitchen island and egg basket.  That will be 50 TBT.


----------



## Xanarcah (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> I don't have the beans anymore. >:
> 
> Can you choose another for the 2 for 25? Everything else is fine.



That's okay, there's nothing else on the 2 for 25 list I want. xD; I'll just buy the Birthday Cake for 25TBT (along with the rest of the items I listed), if that's okay with you? Or you can pass along an extra item of choice to someone else who would like it.


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not surprised. Beans go fast. Yes, I'll gladly sell 300.

I transfer them over and then open my town or visit yours?


----------



## Hyoon (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Hey, Hey! I still have the kitchen island and egg basket.  That will be 50 TBT.



Awesome! Let me know when we can trade and I'll transfer the TBT to you. o vo


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

ORDERS:

♡ *Fumiko* _In Progress_ - Princess Set, Wedding Cake, and Beans + Afternoon Tea Set 
♡ *Mayorkiyo* - Hibiscus and Egg Basket + *Songpyeon*
♡ *Sunsu* - Purchasing 300 TBT
♡ *Xanacrah* - Birthday Cake, Pumpkin Pie, Golden Rod and Can
♡ *Mochichou* - Kitchen Island and Egg Basket

*The order of delivery, first come, first served.* Sorry for the wait~

_List on Page 1 has not been updated yet._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> That's okay, there's nothing else on the 2 for 25 list I want. xD; I'll just buy the Birthday Cake for 25TBT (along with the rest of the items I listed), if that's okay with you? Or you can pass along an extra item of choice to someone else who would like it.



You can have the cake for free.


----------



## Xanarcah (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> ORDERS:
> 
> ♡ *Fumiko* - Princess Set, Wedding Cake, and Beans + Afternoon Tea Set
> ♡ *Mayorkiyo* - Hibiscus and Egg Basket
> ...


Awwww, are you sure? o: Thank you so much!

I've added your FC and sent along the 125TBT.  Just let me know when it's my turn.


----------



## Kyo (Feb 17, 2014)

WHat is TBT?:O


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

Kyo said:


> WHat is TBT?:O



It stands for The Bell Tree _forums_. You earn bells while you're here. :3

_Andddddd, welcome to TBT!_

- - - Post Merge - - -

*First page is updated! *

- - - Post Merge - - -

ORDERS:

♡ *Fumiko* - Princess Set, Wedding Cake, and Beans + Afternoon Tea Set 
♡ *Mayorkiyo*- Hibiscus and Egg Basket + *Songpyeon*
♡ *Sunsu* _In Progress_- Purchasing 300 TBT
♡ *Xanacrah* - Birthday Cake, Pumpkin Pie, Golden Rod and Can
♡ *Mochichou* - Kitchen Island and Egg Basket + Bureom
♡ *Plastercannon* - Tteok Plate, Pumpkin Pie, Berliner + ______
♡ *dreamysnowx* - 300 TBT + Yule Log

*The order of delivery, first come, first served.* Sorry for the wait~


----------



## Nim (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello there! Please may I order the princess set if you have one left?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

Merlin and Arthur said:


> Hello there! Please may I order the princess set if you have one left?



Sorry, I don't have the Princess Set anymore. >:  It just got sold.


----------



## Nim (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Sorry, I don't have the Princess Set anymore. >:  It just got sold.


Oh ok, don't worry. Thank you anyway


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

*New items: 12 Grape Plate and Yule Log! Only 1 of each. :3 *


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 17, 2014)

can i buy the tteok plate and pumpkin pie for 50 TBT? i am also interested in any plain white lilies you have (need them for my beach)

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually, i'll take the berliner too  if that's ok


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 17, 2014)

can I please take yule log ?! XD


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 17, 2014)

Edit: Replied to the profile comments. n.n


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

plastercannon said:


> can i buy the tteok plate and pumpkin pie for 50 TBT? i am also interested in any plain white lilies you have (need them for my beach)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> actually, i'll take the berliner too  if that's ok



Sure! Please pick one more (other than the Yule log). It will be free 

- - - Post Merge - - -



dreamysnowx said:


> can I please take yule log ?! XD



Yes! I still owe you the bells! Are you ready to get them? After I do trades? lol. And oh! It's free :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

ORDERS:

♡ *Fumiko* - Princess Set, Wedding Cake, and Beans + Afternoon Tea Set 
♡ *Mayorkiyo*- Hibiscus and Egg Basket + *Songpyeon*
♡ *Sunsu* _In Progress_- Purchasing 300 TBT
♡ *Xanacrah* - Birthday Cake, Pumpkin Pie, Golden Rod and Can
♡ *Mochichou* - Kitchen Island and Egg Basket + Bureom
♡ *Plastercannon* - Tteok Plate, Pumpkin Pie, Berliner + ______
♡ *dreamysnowx* - 300 TBT + Yule Log

*The order of delivery, first come, first served.* Sorry for the wait~


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Sure! Please pick one more (other than the Yule log). It will be free
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



free? oh thank you so much you're so lovely! ahhhh, c': and sure just message me back any time!
I'm still looking for my 3ds LOL my mum confiscated in last night, give me 5 minutes to go through my mums rooms :3 x

- - - Post Merge - - -

and don't worry, I can wait as long as needed  x


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 17, 2014)

Songpyeon & Kitchen Island please


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Songpyeon & Kitchen Island please



Sure! That will be 50 TBT. You can also get 1 more unorderable for free


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Sure! That will be 50 TBT. You can also get 1 more unorderable for free



Cool 

I'd like the berliner please. Do I send the payment now?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

ORDERS:


♡ *Caterpie* - Songpyeon, Whirlpool Bath, Sea globe, Tteok Plate, Hibiscus
♡ *Fumiko* - Princess Set, Wedding Cake, and Beans + Afternoon Tea Set 
♡ *Mayorkiyo*- Hibiscus and Egg Basket + *Songpyeon*
*♡ Sunsu - Purchasing 500 TBT*
♡ *Xanacrah* - (2) Birthday Cake, Pumpkin Pie, Golden Rod and Can
♡ *Mochichou* - Kitchen Island and Egg Basket + Bureom
♡ *Plastercannon* - Tteok Plate, Pumpkin Pie, Berliner + ______ *Haven't Heard; Offline? 
♡ *dreamysnowx* - 300 TBT + Yule Log *Looking for 3DS; Will Return
♡ *Netflix* Songpyeon + Kitchen Island + Afternoon Tea Set *Paid & Valid Reason: On Hold~
♡ *Tobia* _In Progress_ - Golden Water Can

*The order of delivery, first come, first served.* Sorry for the wait.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Netflix said:


> Cool
> 
> I'd like the berliner please. Do I send the payment now?



Sorry, Berliner is taken. >: Anything else? Yes. Please send payment now.


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Sorry, Berliner is taken. >: Anything else? Yes. Please send payment now.



I'd like the Afternoon Tea Set if possible.


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

Netflix said:


> I'd like the Afternoon Tea Set if possible.



Yes, still have that. :3


----------



## Tobia (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd like to buy your gold watering can, if you still have one available.


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

Tobia said:


> I'd like to buy your gold watering can, if you still have one available.



Yes, I still have one more available. :3


----------



## Tobia (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Yes, I still have one more available. :3


Great, I added you. My town or yours?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

Tobia said:


> Great, I added you. My town or yours?



Your town please. Also, please send the bells first ^_^

You also get a free unorderable. Which one would you want?


----------



## Tobia (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Your town please. Also, please send the bells first ^_^
> 
> You also get a free unorderable. Which one would you want?


My gate's open, sending TBT now.
Oh thank you for the free gift, could I get the sailboat model?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

*B r e a k TIME!*

1. Going to eat dinner
2. I need to do inventory! I'm getting lost. D: 

Be back after 30-1hour.

@Tobia: I will meet-up with you before I go on a break~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tobia said:


> My gate's open, sending TBT now.
> Oh thank you for the free gift, could I get the sailboat model?



Sure, Sure.  Okay. Getting it all ready. Be there in a min.


----------



## Tobia (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Sure, Sure.  Okay. Getting it all ready. Be there in a min.


Great, see you then


----------



## hemming1996 (Feb 17, 2014)

Could I buy 1 throwing beans and 1 wedding cake? Makes it 25 TBT bells right?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

yoona said:


> Could I buy 1 throwing beans and 1 wedding cake? Makes it 25 TBT bells right?



Sorry. I forgot to edit the first page with the beans. They're no longer available. >:

- - - Post Merge - - -

*ORDERS:
*

♡ *Caterpie* - Songpyeon, Whirlpool Bath, Sea globe, Tteok Plate, Hibiscus
♡ *Fumiko* - Princess Set, Wedding Cake, and Beans + Afternoon Tea Set 
♡ *Mayorkiyo*- Hibiscus and Egg Basket + *Songpyeon*
*♡ Sunsu - Purchasing 500 TBT*
♡ *Xanacrah* - (2) Birthday Cake, Pumpkin Pie, Golden Rod and Can
♡ *Mochichou* - Kitchen Island and Egg Basket + Bureom
♡ *Plastercannon* - Tteok Plate, Pumpkin Pie, Berliner + ______ *Haven't Heard; Offline? 
♡ *dreamysnowx* - 300 TBT + Yule Log *Looking for 3DS; Will Return
*♡ Netflix - Songpyeon + Kitchen Island + Afternoon Tea Set*
*♡ Tobia - Golden Water Can*
*♡ MayorSeraphina - Hair bow wig and Wedding Cake*

*The order of delivery, first come, first served.* Sorry for the wait.


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 17, 2014)

With the "UN-0RDERABLES: 2 for 25 TBT each" do you get two for 25TBT, or 50TBT? If it's for 50TBT, how much would one cost? I'm looking to buy:-
* Hairbow Wig


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

mayorseraphina said:


> With the "UN-0RDERABLES: 2 for 25 TBT each" do you get two for 25TBT, or 50TBT? If it's for 50TBT, how much would one cost? I'm looking to buy:-
> * ABD - 100TBT
> * Hairbow Wig



Hello there! 

For the 2 for 25 TBT, It's only 25 TBT for *2* items. If you only choose to get 1, you'll still have to pay 25 TBT. So might as well, choose 2! ^_^


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Hello there!
> 
> For the 2 for 25 TBT, It's only 25 TBT for *2* items. If you only choose to get 1, you'll still have to pay 25 TBT. So might as well, choose 2! ^_^



Okay then! I would like the:-
* Hairbow Wig
* Wedding Cake - 25TBT with ^

So that comes to 25TBT on my end?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

mayorseraphina said:


> Okay then! I would like the:-
> * Hairbow Wig
> * Wedding Cake - 25TBT with ^
> 
> So that comes to 25TBT on my end?



Yup! I am free to meet-up right now and I have the items ready. :3 I'm going to add you now~

Please send the bells before we meet up.


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 17, 2014)

My gate is open and I hope you received the payment I just made.


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

mayorseraphina said:


> My gate is open and I hope you received the payment I just made.



I did. Thank you!  Please open your gates.


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 17, 2014)

Opened my gates!


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

*Caught up with orders and list is updated. :3
*


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 17, 2014)

Egg basket
12 grape plate
Bamboo grass
pumpkin pie

total 100tbt right? Hope it all still available xD


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Egg basket
> 12 grape plate
> Bamboo grass
> pumpkin pie
> ...



Hey there! Yes, they are all available. It will be 75 TBT. It's buy 2, get 1 free.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 17, 2014)

Ohhh tyty!!! I will make the payment now xD


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Ohhh tyty!!! I will make the payment now xD



Going to add you now.  Please open your gates.


----------



## Nim (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello again, please may I get a whirlpool bath and sea globe for 50 bells?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

Merlin and Arthur said:


> Hello again, please may I get a whirlpool bath and sea globe for 50 bells?



Yes, of course! Please pick one more unorderable. It's for free


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry my internet die the moment I need do trade. Yeppp gate open.


----------



## Nim (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Yes, of course! Please pick one more unorderable. It's for free



Ooh wow, that's very kind! If that's the case please may I get the newspaper hat?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry gate open!


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

Merlin and Arthur said:


> Ooh wow, that's very kind! If that's the case please may I get the newspaper hat?



Sure, that's not a problem!  Going to grab it all. I'll be ready in a minute. Please open your gate. Also, don't forget to send the bells. ^_^


----------



## Nim (Feb 17, 2014)

Gates are open  and thanks again!


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

*Orders are complete. List is updated! Things are running out!*


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

CLOSED // OFFLINE.


----------



## hemming1996 (Feb 17, 2014)

Songpyeon and rice cake, and for the free one may I have a box of chocolates? it said 2 for 1 so not sure.. aaah can you process this order when you can please owo never realized it was closed


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry I missed my order, I had to sleep D:


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

*B U M P **

Stock is running low!


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 17, 2014)

hey I saw where it says about regular flowers, and i have been looking and looking for plain white lilies, can you check and see if you have any?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

plastercannon said:


> hey I saw where it says about regular flowers, and i have been looking and looking for plain white lilies, can you check and see if you have any?



I have a crap load. You can come to my town and help yourself with empty pockets and whatever else, lol. 

Just don't touch my Jacob Ladders. I bought that from someone. XD


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 17, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> I have a crap load. You can come to my town and help yourself with empty pockets and whatever else, lol.
> 
> Just don't touch my Jacob Ladders. I bought that from someone. XD



I wouldn't dare, haha. When are you available?


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 17, 2014)

plastercannon said:


> I wouldn't dare, haha. When are you available?



I am free now. I'll open my gates now. (Will close while you're in)


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 17, 2014)

just asking:

when will you restock? x3
{really want afternoon tea set}


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 17, 2014)

hold on, i need to switch to an alt my pockets and locker are full, one sec


----------



## fumiko (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm back!~ (x I would like to order a Golden Axe please. ^^


----------



## violetneko (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello! :3
I would love the Gorgeous set for 200 TBT bells ^^

Once I save up another 100, I'll also get the ABD (not a hold; just a placeholder for me to remember)


----------



## krielle (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Lady Loki!~

May I please have the lunar horizon please? >w< 
I can't find anyone selling them at the moment.


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 18, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> Hi Lady Loki!~
> 
> May I please have the lunar horizon please? >w<
> I can't find anyone selling them at the moment.



Hey! You're back!  

Yes, let me know when you're free for me to drop it off. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> just asking:
> 
> when will you restock? x3
> {really want afternoon tea set}



That's all my cycling town has. I'll sell stuff from my main town on another date. ={


----------



## krielle (Feb 18, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Hey! You're back!
> 
> Yes, let me know when you're free for me to drop it off. <3


Hi! I'm free at the moment :3 
Will open my gates as soon as your ready!
Thanks once again <3


----------

